# Shot a few "logs" today...



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

Just got home from shooting my old Hoyt Spectra Eclipse at one of the local ranges. Central CA has been hot, but today it was overcast and breezy. What a great day to shoot! Was shooting arrows cut for my longbows -- 28" Easton 2016 alums and 1535 GT carbons. Both spines flew surprisingly well out to 70 yds. My Hoyt is set at 55#, is about 42" ATA and I use a NAP flipper rest, draw split fingers and use a tab. Can't figure why both arrow types work, but oh well.

Don't quite recall when I bought the bow, maybe around the late 80s? Thinking of buying the new Hoyt Tribute but the old gal still works. Hate to drop $850 for the Tribute if there's no real discernible shooting difference with the Spectra, but I guess I won't really know unless I try. Also like my old Oneida H250 I bought around 1992 or so.


----------



## wwallace (May 24, 2015)

Sounds like fun. I've always shot logs and always will.


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

in over thirty years of being involved in archery, all of my bows have been Hoyts. My all time favorite is the Pro Hunter. However, I must admit that I like the speed of the ProTec shooting carbon arrows. I recently donated a Spectra Eclipse and a Provantage Hunter to our Game and Parks youth archery program. (I also donated two dozen "logs" and two quivers with the bows.) Both were nice bows but I never shot them as well as the Pro Hunter. 

I wish that I could find a fiber optic sight for the Pro Hunter that doesn't look like something that has dropped off a space satellite. My 72-year-old eyes would like that a lot. I am currently using a sight with brass pins. That sight is fine in good light, but is a bit blurry when shooting indoors.

I have considered buying a Tribute. Maybe if Hoyt ever puts laminated limbs on that model I just might. It doesn't seem right parting with big dollars for a bow with composite limbs.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

I remember everyone switching to a Hoyt Pro Hunter back then. The energy wheel was better than other brands, and put out a nice 10+ fps over other 50% round wheels. 

My Favorite hunting bow back then was the Hoyt Vantage Tracer with 2413's. Going to try some 2613's in my PSE Freak.


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

Forgot to mention...My "logs" really are "logs"...35 inches with a broadhead. Never did like those broadheads when the were up "close and personal". I have a 32 inch draw length.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

tguil said:


> Forgot to mention...My "logs" really are "logs"...35 inches with a broadhead. Never did like those broadheads when the were up "close and personal". I have a 32 inch draw length.


A 2317 at 35"?!! Those are logs. What's the total weight of that arrow? 

My Hoyt fingers bows have always been in the 80# range and I still shoot a 2317 on occasion. My buddies in Montana always called them "PVC pipe...." and it's a heart warming sight to see them rock a large block target. I guess I'm a bit too young to have been part of the Pro Hunter crowd, the first time I've been the younger one of the group in a few decades. My love for Hoyts started with the '03 ProTec LX Pro, but I probably need to poke around for a nice Pro Hunter now. Ha! 

Would love to see pics of the '85 Pro Hunter and accompanying 2317s if you get a chance.


----------



## wwallace (May 24, 2015)

tguil said:


> Forgot to mention...My "logs" really are "logs"...35 inches with a broadhead. Never did like those broadheads when the were up "close and personal". I have a 32 inch draw length.


 I'm right there with you. Shot 2117 xx75s for years, but now shoot 2317 xx78 super slams with a 30.5" shaft length and a 200 grain VPA Terminator up front, 5" Feathers of course and the same type calf-hair split tab I've been shooting for 35 years. 680 grains total at 24% FOC. Tried, but just never could adjust to releases, peep sights, and fast light arrows.


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

*The "Logs" and a Bit of Nostalgia*

A few pics of the Pro Hunter, the "logs" and my antelope set up.

I never weighed the arrows, but I did have them pretty well-balanced. They shot straight and made a nice hole when I paper tuned them. I used a leather split tab and still do. The sights on the bow go out to sixty yards. Yes, even 20 years ago I practiced at 60 yards and would take a shot out to fifty. I was accurate at judging distance out to about forty yards and also had a primitive range finder available. Back then I was pulling the full 70 pounds. 

The Pro Hunter was too pretty to spray paint so for hunting I used cloth limb covers. Desert camo for the Oglala National Grasslands of Nebraska and tiger stripe camo for hunting in other areas. The brand name for the covers was "Camo Clan". Anyone else remember them? Also pictured is a "Chuckie" Adams Arrow Holster. The Grasslands are open and extremely windy. A bow quiver is definitely a handicap. Did I ever take an antelope with my rather slow bow shooting those "logs" (XX75 2317 Camo Hunters). Yep, a nice little buck...a forty yard shot taken shooting out of an irrigation ditch. (Rattle snakes...I don't see no stinkin' rattle snakes. However, one came to visit one night at our campfire.) 

Notice...no stabilizer. Just never liked the looks of them dangling out in front of a bow. I'm a bow hunter who doesn't try to shoot "X's". Also the bow is darn heavy as is.

The rear peep sight is a "wagon wheel". (Can't find those any more but I do have a good supply on hand.) The bow is set up with a Hoyt flipper rest and cushion plunger...all from 1985.

So much for nostalgia. Today when I take to the field, I grab my "modern" ProTec and carbon arrows. But for a bit of fun, the Pro Hunter and its "logs" work for me. It sure impressed the "youngsters" at the range.


----------



## wwallace (May 24, 2015)

wow that's a great story and bow. that's what makes archery and bowhunting fun, the people, their stories and history, and differences in equipment. i'm in eastern nc but hope to get out west someday for a hunt of some type, antelope sounds like fun. gearing up for a November bear and deer hunt here in eastern nc right now. trying to decide on broadhead to use. will go with either a vpa 3-blade 200 grain or a magnus 4 blade stinger 150 grain? I have a bunch of original NAP Thunderhead 125s too. i'm sure you're familiar with those. My new Oneida Kestrel seems to like a heavier tip tho, 150 to 200 grain range. good to hear from you and keep it simple.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Great looking bow, and appears very well maintained for an 80s compound. How are you maintaining the cables? I have an old PSE FireFlyte Elite with the cables and tear drop, but it's relegated to the wall and memories now. The bow, limbs and wheels are in good shape, but I'd prefer not to test the cable and string system at 81#s. 

Call me chicken.


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

I call you "smart". I hadn't shot the bow for a darn long time and I decreased the poundage when I put it away. Hope that it is still OK. I am not about to shoot anything at 81 pounds. Couldn't do that at age 40. For sure can't do it at 72.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

tguil said:


> I call you "smart".


 My wife would like to discuss this with you. She's of a much differing opinion! Ha! 

I've been very fortunate that my shoulders and elbows have held up for as long as they have pulling the heavier bows, but the creaks and little pains are starting to appear. I'll be dialing everything back over the next few years and trading away the heavier stuff. Until then, I'll happily pick my "logs," along with you and hammer away. I don't have a competitive bone in my body when it comes to archery, so I'm free to sacrifice the "X" cutting accuracy for what keeps it fun. 

The fact that you are still doing this and enjoying it at 72 is as impressive as it is inspiring. I hope I can show the same kind of grit. Good luck out there.


----------



## wwallace (May 24, 2015)

Still shooting my 1987 Oneida Screaming Eagle on occasion too. have it turned down to about 55 pds. Shooting a xx75 2317 with 5" feathers and trying the 150 grain Magnus Stinger 4-Blade. Total arrow weight 630 grains. The Magnus is shooting excellent. Shot out to 40 yards with fingers and dead on. That may be my broadhead of choice this fall. Keep it fun!


----------

